# Hmm new pet idea



## thatkiidsean

Hey guys, 

I think it's time for me to get another pet. I just don't know what to get. Unfortunately I can't get a large animal like a cat or a dog due to my living situation. Right now I currently have a Lionhead rabbit that I adore but I think I want to take on another pet. I just don't know what to get. I want to know what you guys think. I am thinking about a chinchilla, ferret, rat, hamster and guinea pig but I can't decide. Could someone tell me the pros and cons of each? I will do a good amount of research on one before I get them I just need someone to help me narrow it down. Thank you in advance


----------



## Blaise in Surrey

Rats all the way . Very clean;;easy to teach tricks, extremely affectionate (males more than females, in my experience); become deeply attached to their owner.

Things to be aware of: to achieve all of the above they must have regular time out of their cage, every day, and be handled a lot. If you are not prepared to spend at least a couple of hours each day playing with your rat, you must get two. However bear in mind that you will not then achieve all of the above as they will bond with each other more than you - you get out what you put in!

Possible drawbacks: you need a BIG cage, with plenty of vertical climbing opportunities; rats have no vomit reflex so you must be careful what you feed or they can choke (nothing with a 'husk', like peas or sweetcorn); they live for only a couple of years (the males tend to get respiratory problems and the females develop mammary tumours); you'll need to get used to people saying, "Eurgh, a rat?!?!? Yuck, I can't stand their tails."


----------



## Blaise in Surrey

Oh, and don't buy from a pet shop or through some dubious advert: go to a proper fancy rat breeder - it makes all the difference in the world to the character of the little creature you end up with.


----------



## thatkiidsean

BlaiseinHampshire said:


> Rats all the way . Very clean;;easy to teach tricks, extremely affectionate (males more than females, in my experience); become deeply attached to their owner.
> 
> Things to be aware of: to achieve all of the above they must have regular time out of their cage, every day, and be handled a lot. If you are not prepared to spend at least a couple of hours each day playing with your rat, you must get two. However bear in mind that you will not then achieve all of the above as they will bond with each other more than you - you get out what you put in!
> 
> Possible drawbacks: you need a BIG cage, with plenty of vertical climbing opportunities; rats have no vomit reflex so you must be careful what you feed or they can choke (nothing with a 'husk', like peas or sweetcorn); they live for only a couple of years (the males tend to get respiratory problems and the females develop mammary tumours); you'll need to get used to people saying, "Eurgh, a rat?!?!? Yuck, I can't stand their tails."


I am looking into a rat! Do they smell? I know they are clean animals but was wondering if they have an smell to them. If I get 2 do they have to be of the same sex or can they be different? (i dont want fighting nor babies). My biggest drawback will be convincing my mom I know I am 18 years old but cue to certain circumstances, I am living with he:frown2::frown2:r. Whats something that can convince her? I just hate how people think of rats as those nasty animals . I find them adorable, and to be honest even the hairless ones are cute


----------



## StormyThai

If you are able to take on another pet then your best choice by far will be to get your rabbit a companion


----------



## blade100

Never ever 1 rat!! Always 2 no matter if you can spend all the time in the world with him/her. Rats are highly social animals and need interaction with there own kind otherwise they become bored and depressed even if some rat owners think there rat is fine and looks fine it's not! 
I've had rats 17 years and in all that time I've only ever had 1 lone rat and now looking back I wished to god I'd gotten him a friend but I was only 13 at the time so knew no better. 

There are plenty of helpful sites to get you started on proper care of rats, but seeing as you have a lone rabbit maybe they'd like a companion instead.


----------



## thatkiidsean

hey guys, I am really looking into getting either a rat or guinea pig. I just can't decide which one.  What has more of a personality could I have pros and cons of each?


----------



## Amelia66

StormyThai said:


> If you are able to take on another pet then your best choice by far will be to get your rabbit a companion


I agree ...


----------



## StormyThai

thatkiidsean said:


> hey guys, I am really looking into getting either a rat or guinea pig. I just can't decide which one.  What has more of a personality could I have pros and cons of each?


Both species need companions so you can't just get one of either.

Any thoughts on getting your rabbit a friend, or are you just going to ignore that because it's not what you want to hear?


----------



## Lil Miss

StormyThai said:


> If you are able to take on another pet then your best choice by far will be to get your rabbit a companion


^^ this, rabbits need rabbit company



thatkiidsean said:


> hey guys, I am really looking into getting either a rat or guinea pig. I just can't decide which one.  What has more of a personality could I have pros and cons of each?


both rats and guinea pigs also need to live in pairs, never just 1


----------



## thatkiidsean

StormyThai said:


> Both species need companions so you can't just get one of either.
> 
> Any thoughts on getting your rabbit a friend, or are you just going to ignore that because it's not what you want to hear?


I didn't ignore that. I don't mean to be mean but I want an experience of another animal and it's care. I'm sorry if you guys took it the wrong way. It was not meant to be. I love my bunny very much and he is a big part of my life. And will look into getting another bunny. I am just scared of the bonding experience. I want to add another member to the family.


----------



## StormyThai

thatkiidsean said:


> I didn't ignore that. I don't mean to be mean but I want an experience of another animal and it's care. I'm sorry if you guys took it the wrong way. It was not meant to be. I love my bunny very much and he is a big part of my life. And will look into getting another bunny. I am just scared of the bonding experience. I want to add another member to the family.


There are people out there that can help with bonding. Get your rabbit sorted and whilst doing that you can research which other species you would like.

All the species you have listed are very different in their requirements, so I would have a think about what traits you want in a pet and then research from there.


----------



## kodakkuki

thatkiidsean said:


> I didn't ignore that. I don't mean to be mean but I want an experience of another animal and it's care. I'm sorry if you guys took it the wrong way. It was not meant to be. I love my bunny very much and he is a big part of my life. And will look into getting another bunny. I am just scared of the bonding experience. I want to add another member to the family.


unfortunately it's kinda mean on your bunny him being alone... 
i have to agree with whats already been said, they are all Very different animals you have listed, and all need same species company, so you need to add at least another 2 members to the family (plus bunny company if you do decide to get him a companion). i've had a lonely rat before and he began self mutiliating- had a bald patch until the day he died from pulling out his hair soo hard it tore the skin... it's just not worth the risk imo... 
what are your mums thoughts on another pet or 2, or 3?


----------



## emzybabe

I agree your rabbit needs companionship of its own kind, many rescue centres will bond you rabbit to one of theirs. 

Best advise I can give you about other small furries is to spend some time with each species, at friends or a rescue centre then you can see first hand what they are like. You can sometimes offer to help out for the day wih the small animals at a rescue centre. 

Also I would avoid ferrets as you already have a rabbit


----------



## niki87

Pet rabbits kept alone feel 'frustration' and 'fear', vets warn - Telegraph

This is one of the latest articles on this. A rabbit is critical as company for your current rabbit.

If you are looking for a lone pet, then Syrian Hamster is a good choice, as they are good if you are lacking in space, they are easily tame-able and often seem to enjoy human interaction. Rats make good pets but you need to guarantee them a lot of time every day else they can lose their tameness or resort to challenging behaviours out of boredom.


----------



## ALR

I think if you talk to a rescue they'll help with the bonding of your rabbit. I'd address that issue first before getting a new pet. 

But on the subject of the other animals, I think you need to think set up and space. Rodents need a lot of space. So rats would need big cages with vertical space for them to jump(I read the RSPCA minimum was 6 square feet for a standard cage). While Guinea pigs need a lot of horizontal space. So you need to make a decision based on that as well. I'd look at examples of rat cages and guinea pig cages on google images to get an idea. 

You'd need more than 1 rat or guinea pig otherwise they'd be stressed.


----------



## elmthesofties

To be honest I think getting the bunny a companion should be the priority. There are lots of very knowledgeable members on here to give advice so you can ensure the chances of things going well are as high as possible. It would probably make things easier, too, to sort out the rabbit situation before getting more animals.


----------



## Summersky

thatkiidsean said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I think it's time for me to get another pet. I just don't know what to get. Unfortunately I can't get a large animal like a cat or a dog due to my living situation. Right now I currently have a Lionhead rabbit that I adore but I think I want to take on another pet. I just don't know what to get. I want to know what you guys think. I am thinking about a chinchilla, ferret, rat, hamster and guinea pig but I can't decide. Could someone tell me the pros and cons of each? I will do a good amount of research on one before I get them I just need someone to help me narrow it down. Thank you in advance





thatkiidsean said:


> I didn't ignore that. *I don't mean to be mean but I want an experience of another animal and it's care.* I'm sorry if you guys took it the wrong way. It was not meant to be. I love my bunny very much and he is a big part of my life. And will look into getting another bunny. I am just scared of the bonding experience. I want to add another member to the family.


???

I'm with the others on this.

Rabbits are sociable animals and need a bonded partner with compatible temperament. Get your rabbit neutered, and look at rescues. They can help date and bond.

Our first responsibility is to the pets that we have already - and we should aim to meet their basic needs first.

Thereafter, it is up to you if you get more pets; but again, you would need to meet their needs, which may well mean having a pair.


----------



## Lurcherlad

I agree that getting your rabbit a friend should be a priority.

If you decide eventually to have a guinea pig, they too need company. But, please don't be tempted to mix rabbits and guinea pigs. They are not compatible.


----------

